# ears pierced



## Soon2BeMommyy

My baby got her ears pierced.! i wasn't too sure if i wanted her to but her grandma wanted to take her & was really excited about the whole thing so i agree'd . & i like it now :) here's a picture
 



Attached Files:







earrs.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ClairAye

Oh I could never do it myself! But I think she's cute! :flower:


----------



## mommie2be

So cute ! How'd she do when they did it ?


----------



## emmylou92

Poor baby, but if that's what you like. She is a cutie though.


----------



## beanzz

aww poor bubs must have got a shock! She's gorgeous. I'd never be able to get Oakleys done cos it breaks my heart when he cries in pain, I'd hate it to ever be because of me.


----------



## kobrinfamily

Awwwwwwwwwwww so cute, Daddy has taken all my boys too get one earring done, JohnRoss was our youngest and he didnt even jump I was surprized :D


----------



## sweetmummy

I didn't get my sons ear pierced but I'm getting my daughter done at 3 months(that's the age it's allowed in uk' think its better to do it young while they can't touch it and infect it. Besides they will feel the pain and understand much more when they are older. Unless you don't want your daughter to have her ears pierced ever or until she's a teen, I'd say get it done early. :) don't let anyone make u feel bad, every parents different. She's gorgeous :)


----------



## Jennaxo

_I really don't know how you did it, I wouldn't be able to get Caleb's done so young! especially if he cried! 
But as long as you're happy with it, she looks cute _


----------



## YoungMummy08

aww, she looks so cute. your daughters beautiful x


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

Thanks everyone :) . I wasn't there but her grandma said she did pretty good , only cried for a second


----------



## rebeccalouise

aww, that looks really cute on your LO :) don't think I could do it to Amelia-Rose though, I'll let her take herself when she's older if she wants any piercings! haha x


----------



## MacyClara

she's a cutie!


----------



## bbyno1

Shes lovely!
Id never have the heart to get my two LOs ears done though.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

My 12 month old has her ears pierced too, and theyre lovely:) i was pissed off with the lady who done it because she wouldnt do the two ears at once, she done them one at a time so of course emily wouldnt sit still for the second! X


----------



## lizardbreath

Awe I love it. So cute. Both my girls had them done before their first birthdays my 3 year old loves it now she is constantly finding new earnings she loves and wants to change them. She currently is rocking gold spongebob earrings.


----------



## sweetmummy

lizardbreath said:


> Awe I love it. So cute. Both my girls had them done before their first birthdays my 3 year old loves it now she is constantly finding new earnings she loves and wants to change them. She currently is rocking gold spongebob earrings.

Aww they sound so cute! Can't wait until my LO is into picking earrings and all the other girlie stuff :) spongebob, hello kitty, disney princess, me to you bear...I love it all :D


----------



## x__amour

She's cute. :) I couldn't have had her stay still!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Aw cute! :D


----------



## xgem27x

They look cute :)

I couldnt imagine taking such a small baby to get pierced :( but I did have my ears pierced when I was a toddler and I remember it and it wasnt that bad! I used to change my earrings all the time, dolphins, stars, bears, I loved it! x


----------



## o.o

Aww cute!! I got my daughter's ears pierced when she was young too. :)


----------



## Shantiee

Aww, it's so cute! I want to get Rheniya's done but I can't go on my own so waiting until OH can come. My mum got all is girls ears done at 6weeks


----------



## pinkribbon

I personally don't agree with piercing babies, but I won't go into that. She's beautiful.


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

love it , getting ciannas done this week .. my mom doesnt agree with it either , she never got mine done til i was 4 or 5 and wanted it .. now i cant wear earings because they get infected all the time and when i got them redone when i was 13 they got ripped out in a fight :dohh: no more earrings for me :) wish she had done it when i was a babe .


----------



## xxchloexx

Got Karas done when she was 6 months , they did the two at the same time, she didnt cry :) I made sure I got them done in a very professional piercing place, her ears are fine now and all healed, girl doing them said if you want your baby's ears pierced get them done young do they dont touch them and infect them. My neighbour is Spanish and said when baby's are born the nurses price their ears on the hospital for you!


----------



## Elizax

No offence, to each their own, but I think earrings on babys looks so tacky now and draw more attention to them than the actual baby.
& unnecessary pain, I could never do it but like I said, everyone's got their own opinions :flow:


----------



## devon_91x

Aww i think she looks adorable :) I'd love to get Darceys done but i'd never be able to ever do it! Maybe when she's a few years old! I know it is better to get them done when they are younger tho, that way they can't play with them and get them infected! I don't think people should judge you for doing it, your baby your decision! :kiss:​


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

Thanks :) . 
I don't think she looks tacky at all , my baby is beautiful with or with out her earrings . & if you only have something negative to say , please keep your comments to yourself . thank you


----------



## Elizax

Soon2BeMommyy said:


> Thanks :) .
> I don't think she looks tacky at all , my baby is beautiful with or with out her earrings . & if you only have something negative to say , please keep your comments to yourself . thank you

I didn't say the baby looked tacky, I said earrings ON babies look tacky.
Read a post properly before making a rude reply, I even stated everyone has their own opinion and I'm entitled to mine just as everyone else has had theirs.

Just because it isn't the opinion you like doesn't mean I have to shut my mouth.


----------



## MumToBe2012

Wow don't know how you could do that :O If I could have Ava's injections for her I would. I don't like seeing her in pain, especially if it's not needed.


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

I don't want to argue with you but my daughter is a baby who has earrings , so by saying that earrings look tacky on babies , you're saying my daughter looks tacky . You said no offense , but I can't help but take offense to that . & i understand that this is a public forum but why bother posting something that you know might offend someone.?


----------



## Elizax

Soon2BeMommyy said:


> I don't want to argue with you but my daughter is a baby who has earrings , so by saying that earrings look tacky on babies , you're saying my daughter looks tacky . You said no offense , but I can't help but take offense to that . & i understand that this is a public forum but why bother posting something that you know might offend someone.?

Not at all does it imply your daughter looks tacky, it implies that the deed in itself is tacky which is why I said earrings on baby's look tacky not your baby looks tacky with earrings.

Like I said you posted it publicly and I'm stating my opinion on it just like everyone else has.
If you're going to post publicly about your daughter getting earrings then of course youre going to find people commenting both ways whether you're offended or not, which you shouldn't be because I didn't call your daughter anything degrading.


----------



## KatVM

She looks adorable!

If I had a girl I would have waited till a year old but I understand why you did it young :) each mom here has their own. opinion but don't let it bother you or your decision. :)


----------



## Emma11511

She looks cute :) Could never do it myself though. I had mine done at 3 because I kept asking my mum for it. I've never had any problems with them. My sister's just chosen to have hers done aswell, she's 10. I'd rather wait, they might not even want them done when they're older! Unnecessary pain in my opinion. I wouldn't want to make trivial decisions like that for my child.


----------

